# Carvin g a rifle stock....again it's finished



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been off for a few days and finally finished the stock.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks pretty clean


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

*Nice !*

Looks awesome Dad.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

That stock turns an ugly Mosin into a beauty. 
I like the mod you did on its safety. It almost looks like a Swiss K31 safety. I just don't see how soldiers could manipulate that issue Mosin safety in the heat of battle.


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

mas360 said:


> That stock turns an ugly Mosin into a beauty.
> I like the mod you did on its safety. It almost looks like a Swiss K31 safety. I just don't see how soldiers could manipulate that issue Mosin safety in the heat of battle.


To clarify, I didn't make the modification. These modifications to the bolt are available on line. I ordered one for my rifle. I always want to be able to put in rifle on safe.


----------

